# Shelf life for Advantix?



## LifeOfRiley

Does anyone know how long it keeps? I can't find an expiration date anywhere on the packaging.

We seem to be real lucky in avoiding fleas, so I don't normally use this stuff. Found one on Riley the other night, though, and remembered that I had some in the drawer. Problem is, I bought it god-knows-how-long ago. A year maybe. Maybe longer.
Would it still be good? Still safe to use?


----------



## missmarstar

That's odd, I'm pretty sure I remember seeing an expiration date on the packaging of my Advantix... I'll check it out when I get home and let you know how far in the future it is, if you haven't gotten an answer from someone else yet.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

missmarstar said:


> That's odd, I'm pretty sure I remember seeing an expiration date on the packaging of my Advantix... I'll check it out when I get home and let you know how far in the future it is, if you haven't gotten an answer from someone else yet.


Thanks!
I thought it was odd, too. You'd think there would have to be an expiration date - it can't just be good indefinitely. (Can it??)
But I checked again and there's nothing. Lot numbers, but no expiration on the packaging, inside or out. And nothing on the vials, either.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

You should be able to call the pharmaceutical company and give them the lot number if all else fails. I'm sure they'll be able to tell you if it is still good.

I think it has a 2 year shelf life. I recently bought some Frontline and it is good until 2012. I would think it would be similar.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Frontline and Advantix have no expiration date. I remember researching this a while back when the question came up.

http://frontline.us.merial.com/hlp_faq.asp


----------



## LifeOfRiley

CarolinaCasey said:


> You should be able to call the pharmaceutical company and give them the lot number if all else fails. I'm sure they'll be able to tell you if it is still good.


Good idea. Just called Bayer.
If anyone else is interested, there's virtually no expiration on the Advantix. She said that it has a proven stability of up to 7 years, as long as the tubes remain sealed.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Tahnee GR said:


> Frontline and Advantix have no expiration date. I remember researching this a while back when the question came up.
> 
> http://frontline.us.merial.com/hlp_faq.asp


Ah, ya just beat me to it. lol.
Thank you anyway, though!


----------



## KodyTinker

LifeOfRiley said:


> Does anyone know how long it keeps? I can't find an expiration date anywhere on the packaging.
> 
> We seem to be real lucky in avoiding fleas, so I don't normally use this stuff. Found one on Riley the other night, though, and remembered that I had some in the drawer. Problem is, I bought it god-knows-how-long ago. A year maybe. Maybe longer.
> Would it still be good? Still safe to use?



This is funny, just today I had the same situation which brought me to this site. I recently found some fleas on my dogs, found some "old" Advantix in a drawer with no expiration date on the package, and googled this question.


----------

